# ACSI Renewal



## wug (May 19, 2011)

How do you winter travellers organise receipt of your ACSI discount card when you're away, if you're not sure where you're going to be when it's sent out?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I found Vicarious Books to be most unhelpful when I found there'd be no-one home on the despatch date (first orders). I was on holiday in Australia. It's far too big a parcel to fit through the mailbox.

So I guess you're going to have to make a plan with a helpful friend/family member. 

But first releases are available early December so there's time to get it to you.

Maybe check out the Europe distributor (www) and see if they can offer a solution.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

wug said:


> How do you winter travellers organise receipt of your ACSI discount card when you're away, if you're not sure where you're going to be when it's sent out?


You can also buy the books from many of the participating campsites abroad. You then fill in and detach the card inside.

G


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The Royal Mail used to do a service that held your mail back for you while away, do they not do it anymore.

cabby

edit, it is called Keepsafe,


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Cabby for the tip. Just googled - yes they do for £41 for 66 days max (from £17 for minimum period). Unless you get a lot of important mail, that's a bit steep!

Ditto the mail re-direct service has a hefty price tag.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> Ditto the mail re-direct service has a hefty price tag.


And is not very reliable.

G


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*a couple of points*

1 ACSI is well worth it esp for those of us who spend more than a few weeks abroad
2 delivery of post is your responsibility and in a modern "internet savvy/connected/point -to point-community......it shouldn't be a problem.....except for those who like it to be .

trolls excepted of course


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Thanks. I had thought of having it redirected to friends who live in Murcia during the winter (you can do this on the ACSI website), but they may not be there in December. Similarly, redirection to a campsite, or some other location. Buying locally, as suggested, is another possibility, but then I would have paid for 2 Guides and cards and I'm not sure if that would save us much money for 4 weeks in January.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: a couple of points*



andyandsue said:


> 1 ACSI is well worth it esp for those of us who spend more than a few weeks abroad


Not so sure these days. We find a call ahead "Can you do ACSI rates without an ACSI card?" nearly always gets a yes. Even some that offer better rates of their own!


andyandsue said:


> 2 delivery of post is your responsibility and in a modern "internet savvy/connected/point -to point-community......it shouldn't be a problem.....except for those who like it to be .
> 
> trolls excepted of course


Not sure what that is about. Seems that the OP was trying very hard to do just that!

We have yet to find a campsite that sells the ACSI book.
We have found a number who display the ACSI sign but are only saying they have been ACSI inspected - don't offer ACSI rates at all!

Patrick


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*discount rates*

Like many good things in life the ACSI card scheme may have a point beyond which it looses steam and become just another platform for advertising overpriced campsites .....i dont think its got to that point yet.
The book is useful as a guide to campsites which are open in the winter and off season and as a previous post commented may even offer a larger discount than the card....Almeria LaGarofa for example

The confusion about ACSI card stickers and ACSI inspected sticker is a well trodden query on this site


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: a couple of points*



Patrick_Phillips said:


> We have yet to find a campsite that sells the ACSI book.
> 
> Patrick


Then we've done better than you Patrick ! Have you asked them ?

We left our map book at home this year and so paid more attention than usual ( ie no attention) to those sites that had the books.

We always offer both the ACSI card and the CCI card and often, in low season, there is little difference in price. We have had the CCI discount greater than the ACSI one. There is a list of discounted CCI sites ( available as a printable file) on their site. Many sites offer a percentage off for card holders even in high season.

G


----------

